

Show HN: Online bookmarking alpha site for your consideration - adamtaa

I wanted to get the general opinion of HN on a bookmarking site that i wrote as a side project.<p>The site is called http://www.MarkMyPlace.com and it features:<p>category and tag based organization
bookmark groups
very basic user groups for sharing called reading circles
very basic friends list
complete filtering and sorting capability for all grids 
public and private bookmarks, categories, tags, and bookmark groups<p>It requests your email when you register but it only does this for as yet unimplemented system notification.<p>Full disclosure, the company is one me and my friends incorporated in case any of this gets big.<p>I just wanted to know what people thought. Am I going in the right direction. What recommendations might you make.<p>The home page is going through some turmoil. I am a developer and sometimes i am not very good with designs especially when i am focusing on functionality. This is an ALPHA website. Sometimes it crashes. I actually wanted to make something very simple (I thought) to use. I actually use this daily. The previous iteration is here http://aps.mentalimprovement.com/default.aspx (queue laugh track)<p>Thanks for your time.
======
sidcool
For the couch potatoes <http://aps.mentalimprovement.com/default.aspx>

